# My Life Officially SUCKSSSSS!



## tryinghard94 (Dec 30, 2011)

A few weeks ago I got diagnosed with IBS!! Im only 17 and this SUCKSS because my life currently revolves around a toilet and my stomach. I am in my Senior Year of High School I suppose to be Having fun and care free and irresponsible. TO BAD I'M NOT!! i got diagnosed about 2 months ago. i was sent to a GI doctor and he told me i had IBS. I was like yea doctor well i guess this is goodbye for us i got my meds n i willnot be seeing u every week about it now i know what it is. He start laughing the GI DOCTOR started busting up laughing n said no no I will be seeing alot more of u. I did not understand but he was rite it just got Worst. I miss 5 consecutive days of school. I play 2 varsity sports, I cant make it to practice sometime, and sport are what i look forward to at the end of the day. My whole diet had to change and food consumption currently suckss for me rite now. I use to eat whenever i wanted and whatever i wanted with no regret 10 mins later. i currently just eat to stay alive bc its that bad. Sometimes i will not eat for 2 days so i don't have to use the toilet frequently. I got sick at my Senior Homecoming Dance and the worst part was playing it off infront of my friends. My teachers get pissed n call my mom because they don't let me go to the bathroom so i just walk out bc i gotta go n NOBODY is going to stop me. ****REMINDER im in HIGH SCHOOL CRUEL CRUEL HIGH SCHOOL if i have an accident that would be social suicide***** my doc sent a note but teachers still call... I am i having a real tough time im a STRAIGHT A student, A Awesome student athlete, I have a great REP at School, I am a community volunteer. THIS IS SCREWING up my life.... I need to be within by bathrooms all the time or starve. I am starting to get vitamin deficiencies my toe nails fall off bc i dont have enough vitamins to make them grow bc i use bathroom frequently. Within all this IBS madness I am college bound and IDK what i am going to do when i get their classes are long and their is no bathroom breaks?!?!?!?!? MY LIFE OFFICIALLY SUCKSSS!!! *Thanks for listening though*


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sorry but you didn't mention what symptoms you are having... Can you tell us what you are having the most problems with... (Diarrhea, Constipation... ???Both????) that way we can better guide you.


----------



## tryinghard94 (Dec 30, 2011)

BQ said:


> Sorry but you didn't mention what symptoms you are having... Can you tell us what you are having the most problems with... (Diarrhea, Constipation... ???Both????) that way we can better guide you.


sorry about that but 10 mins after i eat no matter what i eat most of the time im n pain and i have diarrhea....and the doc send having so many bowel movements a day is not good im lossing weight and vitamins bc after i eat it comes back out one way or other. meaning vomit or diarrhea. I have never been constipated though..... ANYBODY know any good medss?? By the way i have tried (kacopetate. gaviscon. imdoum. dycyclomine. tablets...etc nolong works) O i have also been prescribed BELLODONA its ok but it make my stomach numb. and makes me sleepy. anybody know any other meds???


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You need to try maybe MORE than 1 thing at a time. For example: try using the imodium WITH meals - preventatively - WITH an anti-gas product (to ward against the cramping that can sometimes cocur with imodium.) And WHILE you are doing that.. ALSO take the calcium carbonate supplements. etc.... Most people find using a few treatments working together to be the most helpful.Have you tried a probiotic?Also the weightloss is more than likely because you are undereating or skipping meals. IBS guts like to be busy..... so eating smaller more frequently meals is reocmmended. Skipping meals can bring on WORSE diarrhea.AND.. to be sure... IBS is not manageable via Medications alone for most people.... it is via diet changes, behavioral changes (stress management, relaxation techniques, exercise etc) lifestyle changes, supplements, vitamins.. herbs... alternative treatments: hypnotherapy.. cognitive behavioral therapy, acuppuncture/pressure etc... Probiotics.. etc... So you can see there are MANY treatment options available for symptoms management.ETA:Also... everyone needs to vent at times. That is a healthy thing to do... however to STAY in that frame of mind is NOT healthy.Have you read this?: http://www.ibsgroup.org/node/515


----------



## MHIECTC7 (Jan 7, 2012)

I feel your pain! Been there, done that! I had to hide in the bathroom in high school and pick my feet up so nobody would match the shoes to the face and link it to the sounds and stench. It was TERRIBLE! I didn't actually get diagnosed until a couple years ago (i'm almost 27) and all that stupid doctor just gave me Dicyclomine and sent me on the way in a highly judgmental manor. Likely thinking that he should have referred me to a psychologist for being a hypochondriac rather than a GI doc. I never went to the GI doc. It was mortifying enough to see the judgement on my (now previous) PCP's face, then to have to go to another doctor to hear the same old #### of "it's all in your head.". I was on the Dicyclomine for about a year and a half. It was TERRIBLE! It didn't really stop my attacks, more like delay them. So I was going to have that awful pain and embarrassment at some poing, at least I usually had the option to do it at home. Those meds also left me pretty much retarded! I was dizzy, loopy, slow... I felt like I had just smoked a whole ounce of pot, every time I took it. And I drive kids around, in someone else's car, most days at work. That was the worst part. But then, I got a new doctor. He's amazing. He didn't look at me like a crazy person! He seemed genuinely concerned about what this was doing to my life. He put me on Levsin. I've been on it for about 9 months now. I only have to take it when I feel like i'm about to have an attack. I don't get any side effects with it. And it usually works within 10-30 minutes. And... BONUS! It is small and dissolves under the tongue. So I don't have to find a drink while i'm desperately seeking a bathroom. I actually had to use baby formula to wash down a dose of Dicyclomine once, because I didn't have anything to drink. NASTY! I urge you to look into Levsin. It got me through my wedding (on the beach) and honeymoon! I was terrified that I would have an attack in the middle of our marriage ceremony. Where would I have gone? Obviously, my IBS seems to be primarily stress induced. Best of luck to you! You'll figure out how to control it, it just takes time, patience, and quite a bit of humiliation to get it right. But once you have it under control, you will be on cloud 9!


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

i am so sorry for what your going through. but i am only 13 years old and i know what you mean about school well not about the part of going to college, but i do know about the bathroom part whenever i am at school i always have to go to the bathroom and sometimes i feel like the teachers just dont understand what we go through. I have missed i dont even know how many days of school but i realized that we have ibs yes but one day it will end up going away. people with ibs just have to remember thgat we can fight it off and it might not seem like it is always gonna go away but it has to.


tryinghard94 said:


> A few weeks ago I got diagnosed with IBS!! Im only 17 and this SUCKSS because my life currently revolves around a toilet and my stomach. I am in my Senior Year of High School I suppose to be Having fun and care free and irresponsible. TO BAD I'M NOT!! i got diagnosed about 2 months ago. i was sent to a GI doctor and he told me i had IBS. I was like yea doctor well i guess this is goodbye for us i got my meds n i willnot be seeing u every week about it now i know what it is. He start laughing the GI DOCTOR started busting up laughing n said no no I will be seeing alot more of u. I did not understand but he was rite it just got Worst. I miss 5 consecutive days of school. I play 2 varsity sports, I cant make it to practice sometime, and sport are what i look forward to at the end of the day. My whole diet had to change and food consumption currently suckss for me rite now. I use to eat whenever i wanted and whatever i wanted with no regret 10 mins later. i currently just eat to stay alive bc its that bad. Sometimes i will not eat for 2 days so i don't have to use the toilet frequently. I got sick at my Senior Homecoming Dance and the worst part was playing it off infront of my friends. My teachers get pissed n call my mom because they don't let me go to the bathroom so i just walk out bc i gotta go n NOBODY is going to stop me. ****REMINDER im in HIGH SCHOOL CRUEL CRUEL HIGH SCHOOL if i have an accident that would be social suicide***** my doc sent a note but teachers still call... I am i having a real tough time im a STRAIGHT A student, A Awesome student athlete, I have a great REP at School, I am a community volunteer. THIS IS SCREWING up my life.... I need to be within by bathrooms all the time or starve. I am starting to get vitamin deficiencies my toe nails fall off bc i dont have enough vitamins to make them grow bc i use bathroom frequently. Within all this IBS madness I am college bound and IDK what i am going to do when i get their classes are long and their is no bathroom breaks?!?!?!?!? MY LIFE OFFICIALLY SUCKSSS!!! *Thanks for listening though*


----------



## Jayel (Jan 28, 2012)

Good news is, you don't usually have to ask for permission to use the bathroom at college, and there are usually several bathrooms to use so your bathroom usage can be more covert. Stiking a match, or using a few drops in the toilet, from a toilet duck (ie. transfer to a small container that you can carry (with appropriate label) can rapidly counteract odour. Going during class rather than after can be much more private. Also try drinking "Ensure" a complete meal in a bottle, (intended for elderly people). Might come through fast so drink in evening, to make sure you get all your vitamines etc. I don't usually eat until the evening, when I have time to eat and hog the bathroom. Good luck, you can manage it. It doesn't have to manage you.


----------



## Jayel (Jan 28, 2012)

That should have read STRIKING a match. Re meds, could ask doctor to prescribe Lomotil, for match days etc.


----------



## tryinghard94 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Everyone! I am getting better trying a different diet, eating smaller meals, and drinking ensure. I have good days n bad days but it's life! So good luck to everyone else n I hope u all get better soon! Thanks


----------

